# Focusrite iTrack Solo Lightning vs. Focusrite Scarlett 2nd Gen?



## Isaac White (Jun 8, 2019)

hey guys! 

where exactly is the difference between these two?
the price is quite different and the color.

and the "lightning" version has an iOS/iPad Device Connector.

are there any other differences?
and what is the iOS/iPad Device Connector for exactly?
i am on a mac mini, so could i do something special with the iOS/iPad Device connector?

thank you for helping me


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 8, 2019)

My assumption would be that the lightning cable connect ability would be for recording to garageband on an IOS device or playing through one of the many amp/fx simulator apps. If your Mac mini has a USB port available, the 2nd gen Scarlett would likely be your best bet. Most of them have more options than their iTrack counterpart.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 8, 2019)

iPhones and iPads have Lightening connectors for charging and syncing. So the iTrack device is made for them. Your Mac mini does not have a Lightening connector.


----------



## Ed Fry (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi,

If you are trying to compare the Scarlett Solo and iTrack Solo the differences are:

- The iTrack Solo is designed to work with iOS devices, powered using the USB connection and using the Device Link to connect to the iOS device.
- The Scarlett Solo is designed for use with computers via USB port being bus powered.
- The Scarlett has a 1/4" jack input switchable between line level and instrument (guitars etc.) the iTrack only has the instrument part of that input.
- You can use the Scarlett on iOS but you will need a powered USB hub and Camera Connection kit so it will be more expensive.

In short, unless you plan on using your interface with iOS devices I'd suggest going for the Scarlett Solo.

Quality wise they are very similar and I wouldn't predict many would notice a difference in sound between the two.

If you have any further questions, please let me know.

Thanks, Ed F // Focusrite Technical Support


----------

